# awesome deals on equipment



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Fish Supplies, Online Fish Supplies, Aquarium Products, Aquarium Accessories at Big Al's Online
The Planted Tank - Articles, Forums, Pictures, Links
PetSmart - Pet supplies and pet products for healthier, happier pets <- pricematch to the website.


----------



## retoid (Jan 2, 2007)

knuggs said:


> Best prices i have ever found! They have everything besides tanks. www.petsolutions.com:hihi:



In my honest opinion that place does not have a good selection at all, at least in the interest of a planted aquarist.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

great prices on filters, heaters, lighting, substrate, R/O, Air/water pumps, test kits.


----------

